# How much ammo?



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

Alright so i have set my sights on purchasing an AR15, but how much ammo should I purchase with it? I was think stockpiling by buying a box once every two weeks or so but any other ideas?


----------



## ijustdontknow (Jun 3, 2013)

Technically I'm not sure there is any such thing as too much. Start with about 2k and go from there.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

This question has been done before, you may want to do a little searching. You will get lots of opinions, so I'll give you mine ...I believe you can never have too much ammo...that being said, stockpile as much as you can safely store...JM2C


----------



## troyp47000 (Nov 13, 2013)

As much as you can. Theres never enough.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Just one more box dear, I promise! :???:


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I wouldn't set a limit/number just buy some when you can and quality mags too!


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Yep, don't forget the magazines. And a Dillon RL550B...yer gonna need it.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

For SHTF: Most supplies are either clearly durable, like a radio, or consumable, like food, so you can figure out how long it will last and prep accordingly. Ammo is not so neat. How much will you be using under any given scenario? How long are you prepping for? If all you have is a BOB you're going to run out of everything else before you need to shoot at anything.

For the next gun control legislation triggered ammo shortage: How much range time do you get? The last shortage was triggered two years ago and is over except for certain brands of .22, so call it two years. How much ammo do you need to be able to go through another similar shortage without having to buy ammo or cut down on range time? Double it. There are your quantities. If you go to the range enough that may more than you need for SHTF.

The good news is the gun manufacturers seem to have caught up with the demand post Sandy Hook and I believe the ammo is almost back to normal. This is a decent time to start accumulating.

Most of the recommendations I have seen in the past are per weapon. If you are prepping for a family or group with weapons for the group, not just one weapon for yourself, the amounts required will become rather large. Imagine a group with a dozen adults and you want to equip each with an AR and a pistol. You also have hunting weapons and maybe want a few spares as backup. You need some caches and a supply at your BOL. You want some extras to equip people you might take in.

As you can see having too much is not a problem. If you get to the point you feel you have too much it just means you are shorting other types of supplies.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I started with four magazines and 2 boxes of ammo in reserve. I buy every month or so to add to it. I agree with most. You can never have to much in this area.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Pretty much as others have said. You need ammo and the more the better. However ammo can not be your only focus. Search out deals and be ready to buy when you find them. Buy a bit at a time. You will need to burn up a bit learning to use your weapon and then a little now and then to keep your skills up.
In time most of us find balance between ammo and other needs.
Good luck and enjoy your new weapon.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I look at it this way. In a true SHTF scenario you will have what you stock plied. Will you be able to ever go back to the store and buy any?? Will you risk running around trying to find more?? So you have to decide what you need to survive the rest of your live. With the possibility of never getting anymore. 

The actual number will be different for everyone depending on age, location, health, family, and attitude.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

There is really no exact answer to this question. Most of us only have so much money, and there is other considerations for being prepared. I have reached a point that I am comfortable with the amount of ammo I have, and the money I have to spent, IMO is better used somewhere else. Am I way too short on ammo, or way overstocked, who knows? Who knows the future?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

ghostman said:


> Alright so i have set my sights on purchasing an AR15, but how much ammo should I purchase with it? I was think stockpiling by buying a box once every two weeks or so but any other ideas?


By box, what size of box do you mean?

If your AR is your main self defense gun, 2K rounds would be MINIMUM, then after that a plan of buying double what you shoot in training going forward is a good idea.

Remember, owning a gun does you no good whatever if you don't shoot it and train with it regularly.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

If I were the sort to buy guns and such I would probably say: With the increased instances of Government infringing on our rights it is simply prudent to have a few things set aside. The common thread was "we aren't taking anything away, If you like what you have, you can keep it." which as we all know is BS. Still, a lifetime supply of magazines, 1000 rounds of ammo in cans and a few hundred to shoot is a good place to be. I would say 50 30 round Lancer AWM smokes or Pmags. 5.56 and .223 can be had for $9.50 per box of 20 right now. Buy a little here, a little there and within a year you are GTG. If I were a gun pwerson this is what I would say. I, however, am a passion flower and lily man myself.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

No man in a fire fight has ever said "Damn, I knew I had too much ammo!"


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Keep one more box than the other guy!


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Enough ammo to shoot everyone in your subdivision twice.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Be careful what ammo you stockpile for your AR15. There's a good chance that your AR won't cycle surplus, steel case, lacquered, or other inexpensive types ammunition reliably. Make sure your particular rifle "likes" the type of ammo you're thinking about stockpiling before buying large quantities of it. Our little prepper group learned this particular lesson the hard way. We have 20 cases of Wolf .223 that many of our AR's dislike. 

Otherwise, 3000 rounds is kind of a minimum for me. The only way I've found to inexpensively stockpile ammunition that my AR likes is to load my own. If you go this route, make sure to use a small base die. AR's don't always like casings resized in a normal .223 die (I've got about 200 rounds of .223 that I reloaded using a normal die that my AR wont seat properly). 

In any event, good luck.

*BTW, if anybody has a .223 bolt gun that can use 200ish rounds of .223, I'd be happy to send them to you for the price of shipping.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Charles Martel said:


> Be careful what ammo you stockpile for your AR15. There's a good chance that your AR won't cycle surplus, steel case, lacquered, or other inexpensive types ammunition reliably. Make sure your particular rifle "likes" the type of ammo you're thinking about stockpiling before buying large quantities of it. Our little prepper group learned this particular lesson the hard way. We have 20 cases of Wolf .223 that many of our AR's dislike.
> 
> Otherwise, 3000 rounds is kind of a minimum for me. The only way I've found to inexpensively stockpile ammunition that my AR likes is to load my own. If you go this route, make sure to use a small base die. AR's don't always like casings resized in a normal .223 die (I've got about 200 rounds of .223 that I reloaded using a normal die that my AR wont seat properly).
> 
> ...


I'd be happy to take it from ya but I would instead tell you to save that for barter ammo....


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

I've got plenty of barter ammo (20 freakin' cases of Wolf .223). 

I'd rather give them to somebody that could use them in their preps. It's the good stuff...Lake City once fired brass, 25.5 grains of Hodgdon's 335, .55 grain Hornady FMJ boat tail projectiles, CCI BR4 primers.


----------



## exmilitary (Jun 17, 2013)

I roll my own.  I have enough of the reloading components to last me for a long time.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I look at ammo differently then other items. Since it last about forever (well 100 years at least) it can always be sold when needed. Any one that would have been laughing at people who put a lot of money in ammo years ago isn't laughing today. You used to be able to buy wolf in 5.56 and 7.62.30 @ $100/1000 all over the internet. I have many boxes of 22lr 500 rnd bricks I bought from Walmart for under $10. And 9 mm was around $10 per 100 for winchester hollow points.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

The typical AR barrel firing reasonable quality rounds. Not tulla. Will last 10,000 rounds at which time major gas port and thought erosion will excelerate the effects of the wear.

Given the fact the barrels only last this long any thing beyond is unjustified for one rifle.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I like to have at least 1,500 rounds of Federal 62 grain green tip for a rainy day with however much more beyond that for range time. That might sound like a lot to some (outside of this forum, of course) but it's only 50 mags!


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

alterego said:


> The typical AR barrel firing reasonable quality rounds. Not tulla. Will last 10,000 rounds at which time major gas port and thought erosion will excelerate the effects of the wear.
> 
> Given the fact the barrels only last this long any thing beyond is unjustified for one rifle.


Crap, I didn't know this. Makes sense though.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ghostman said:


> Alright so i have set my sights on purchasing an AR15, but how much ammo should I purchase with it? I was think stockpiling by buying a box once every two weeks or so but any other ideas?


Since you are in NJ and they seem to dislike gun owners in your state you have a severe disadvantage. I don't know your laws on bulk ammo deliveries so make sure you know them. Also, like others have mentioned, Magazines are necessary. Do not overlook having a good supply of mags. In the last 10 years or so MagPul P-Mags are in my opinion the best magazines out there but don't overlook the good ole metal GI magazines. Being in NJ you may not be able to find the 30 round mags due to your stupid socialist laws.

To your original question, How much ammo do you need? That's up to you to figure out....But consider this, did anyone in a gun fight ever say, "I think I have too much ammo"?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Gas piston will hold up much longer and other barrel treatments last longer than chrome lined. Spare barrels are cheap and easy to change.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

alterego said:


> Given the fact the barrels only last this long any thing beyond is unjustified for one rifle.


Unless, of course, you are planning for the future. Ammo is trans-currency wealth, if the dollar goes away ammo will have value during the collapse and after the new currency appears. Great for barter, will last a lifetime if properly stored, and you can even shoot it


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No madder how you wrap it you can not cover up the sound of 420 rounds of 5.56 62 gr Lake city in an ammo can being set on the floor. I know what my granddaughter pick out for grandpa. Never enough ammo. Always a welcome gift.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've decided to never barter my ammo. I'll barter beans, band aids and bourbon, but not bullets.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

As with most things, some is good, more is better, and too much is just enough!


----------



## Strider (Oct 26, 2014)

redhawk said:


> This question has been done before, you may want to do a little searching. You will get lots of opinions, so I'll give you mine ...I believe you can never have too much ammo...that being said, stockpile as much as you can safely store...JM2C


Define safely ,live on the edge.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

My wife and I had to move, the closets got full.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Ammo is like toilet paper you can’t have enough because there are way too many a$$holes..TN


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

If at this point you are wondering when you might get an answer like you were expecting, e.g. X thousand rounds, I don't blame you. The fact is nobody can predict what you might need better than you. I have seen estimates in YouTube videos ranging from 1,000 rounds to 10,000 rounds and both extremes were stated as minimums.

Try to keep it in balance with other preps. Having a basement full of ammo and no food is not a place you want to be.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I've decided to never barter my ammo. I'll barter beans, band aids and bourbon, but not bullets.


Saying never is a novel statement when your belly is full.
Never say never.

If you continue it is obvious you have not paid close enough attention to historical world events.


----------



## Rwurbanwildlife (Nov 9, 2012)

theres 300 million people in the USA, I would recommend enough to kill everyone.


----------



## haydukeprepper (Apr 28, 2013)

Rwurbanwildlife said:


> theres 300 million people in the USA, I would recommend enough to kill everyone.


Totally agree!!


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Rwurbanwildlife said:


> theres 300 million people in the USA, I would recommend enough to kill everyone.


You will need a very large warehouse for that.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

alterego said:


> Saying never is a novel statement when your belly is full.
> Never say never.
> 
> If you continue it is obvious you have not paid close enough attention to historical world events.


What ammo company do you have stock in?


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

ghostman said:


> Alright so i have set my sights on purchasing an AR15, but how much ammo should I purchase with it? I was think stockpiling by buying a box once every two weeks or so but any other ideas?


That right there is the route I would go, right there...purchasing a few boxes every pay day until I could get my stash up to a reasonable level. To my way of thinking until you have several thousand rounds, You aint got nearly enough! Better yet...I would think about reloading!!! Your 1000 rounds of brass cases (after you shoot your commercially loaded ammo) could potential become a stash of about 4-5K in ammo if you also maintain the components to reload them.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Charles Martel said:


> The only way I've found to inexpensively stockpile ammunition that my AR likes is to load my own. If you go this route, make sure to use a small base die. AR's don't always like casings resized in a normal .223 die (I've got about 200 rounds of .223 that I reloaded using a normal die that my AR wont seat properly).
> 
> In any event, good luck.
> 
> *BTW, if anybody has a .223 bolt gun that can use 200ish rounds of .223, I'd be happy to send them to you for the price of shipping.


I agree with what you said 100% with one exception; even if you use small base dies you can still have a case that will not size correctly (head space). To be 100% sure you need to check the head space of each round with a case gage after you resize them. Especially if you are shooting an AR.

FYI an AK or HK will shoot those 200 rounds. Like you I learned the hard way. I still have a several hundred rounds that I have to shoot in my 223 AK and HK that will jam the crap out of my AR. I think because most reloaders don't check the head space is what gives reloading a bad name in the AR circle. After I started the practice of checking each round with a case gage I now have zero jams in all my ARs.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

After many years we did start reloading on going thing. Reloading is on route not the only one. I practice some what of a cost averaging . That means I buy regularly.
I do stop when I feel prices have gone to high and start when they come down. No magic to it most a feeling thing. If I walk into local place I buy and the have a deal on .45 I like then I buy .45 same with .38,9mm and others. Once in a while they have a great deal n 7.62x39 but you must buy right then no time to think it over.
Knowing what you are willing to pay helps with that.
Reloading will never stop me from picking up fairly priced cases of ammo.
The only good prices I have found in the last year on 5.56 62 gr has been on line. Locals seems to be over priced on it or only offer the .223 55gr.


----------

